# I want some comments!!



## MDowdey (Apr 18, 2004)

people people people , 

you already know me...so make me feel loved ok?    

http://www.phoenixphoto.net


md


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's the luv.....   

I like the site.   I find it easy to navigate.   My biggest problem is with the front page, all that black and those tiny little blue letters up left....hard to see.   

You sure have been a busy boy; you've added tons of stuff since I last looked!       Getting better all the time.    :thumbsup:


----------



## danicat2000 (Apr 21, 2004)

hey, I can give you some newbie luv

I was most impressed by the black and whites and by the close-up shots. 

I especially liked the ones shot from an interesting angle. Very nice thinking-outside-the-box.


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

i cant find where comments are enabled....

i still adore that funky colour pic of your friend at night with the blurred lights behind.


----------



## vonnagy (May 12, 2004)

nice work laddy!

just nude some hot pics of photoforum chicks and i'll be a frequent visitor


----------



## Artemis (May 17, 2004)

hmm, only advice is make it obvious that that pic is the enter page, if you need some help with any of the programming or a lille news posting script i recon i can whip something up for you mate, no charge 

For a start, in your code you have.


```
&lt;title>New Page 1&lt;/title>
```

You wanna change it so it says something like this.


```
&lt;title>Pheonix Photo&lt;/title>
```

This is one of the few things i could help you alter to make ur site look a lille more profesional, although it looks good now


----------



## photong (May 17, 2004)

good stuff good stuff. i was just looking at it earlier today. theresnothing i dont like or love.


----------



## drlynn (May 27, 2004)

> I want some comments



OK. You suck.


 

Nice web site tho.  I really like your work.


----------



## Shilts (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you everbeen in a book shop and not taken any interest in a best seller with an uninspiring cover ? your front page , I think needs something doing with it to Grab the attention more

Your pics are spot on, in particular the B & Ws. the model shots are V. good  too !!! (please tell me you didn't  shoot Keira Knightly!)


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 16, 2004)

I like it.  You take some darn good pics.  I guess you also machine...smaller world.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 18, 2004)

Artemis.  You should join the other forum...   I'm sure that the people over there could use your help.

www.thesupportforum.com


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 18, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I like it.  You take some darn good pics.  I guess you also machine...smaller world.


yeah i have a degree in tool making.

but i hated it because i never knew where my check was coming from.


md


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 18, 2004)

We are one in the same.  Mine's in metallurgy.


----------



## photonoob (Jul 18, 2004)

Very nice I like the one of the watch


----------



## mavrik (Jul 23, 2004)

Cool pics - "Gracie" is a fantastic shot, but you should fix the light line on the forehead - just run a healing brush over it once to make it less contrasty.  Would be awesome!  All the b/ws seem to need a bit of contrast, but that's just my style.  I like it.  Didn't look at much of the 'other' gallery, but the other 3 are tip-top.

Matt


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 24, 2004)

The logo on the first page has to go.... in fact, I don't think your front page is necessary at all.

Reasons:

It needs to be redesigned
It doesn't relate to the rest of the website at all
It doesn't contribute anything to the gallery
It doesn't tell me what kind of things I am about to see

I think the layout of the gallary looks clutered, but surprisingly easy to navigate.


----------

